# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ساركوزي يتعهد بمواصلة العمل العسكري في ليبيا

## Sad Story

*باريس (رويترز) - قال الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي يوم الاربعاء ان فرنسا ستواصل العمليات العسكرية في ليبيا بموجب تفويض الامم المتحدة ما دامت هناك حاجة لذلك.

ودعا ساركوزي الى عقد مؤتمر "أصدقاء ليبيا" في باريس في الاول من سبتمبر أيلول والذي يمكن ان يجتمع فيه ما يصل الى 30 من الزعماء الاجانب والمنظمات الدولية للمساعدة على اعادة الاعمار والتحول الى الديمقراطية.

وقال ساركوزي للصحفيين أمام قصر الاليزيه وبجواره محمود جبريل رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية بالمجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي "نحن مستعدون لمواصلة العمليات العسكرية بموجب قرار الامم المتحدة 1973 ما دام أصدقاؤنا الليبيون في حاجة لذلك."

وسئل ساركوزي عن الجدول الزمني للعمليات العسكرية فقال ان التزام فرنسا في هذا الشأن سوف يستمر الى أن يصبح جيش القذافي لا يشكل خطرا على الشعب الليبي.

وكانت فرنسا قدمت مع حلفاء اخرين في حلف شمال الاطلسي طائرات حربية هاجمت قوات القذافي ومدرعاته.

وفي وقت سابق يوم الاربعاء قال مصدر دبلوماسي فرنسي ان فرنسا وشركاءها بالامم المتحدة يعملون على صياغة مشروع قرار يتيح الافراج عن الاموال الليبية ورفع العقوبات مع اقتراب المعارضين فيما يبدو من الاطاحة بمعمر القذافي.

وأضاف المصدر دون أن يعطي جدولا زمنيا ان القرار لا يزال في مراحله الاولية وسيكون محل بحث في الايام القادمة خلال محادثات في قطر وتركيا ونيويورك.

وقال "من الصعب التحدث بدقة عن تفاصيل القرار" مشيرا الى أنه سيتناول مسألة العقوبات والافراج عن الاموال حيث يبدو الان حكم القذافي قد انتهى بعد 42 عاما في السلطة.

وتابع المصدر ان فرنسا تعمل مع بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة بشأن صياغة مشروع القرار.*

----------

